
Elon Musk, A.I and Nuclear Weapons - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/elon-musk-a-i-and-nuclear-weapons-7546e1c34152
======
ziddoap
I was intrigued by how the author was able to make his/her hatred of Elon Musk
so palpable that I could taste it while reading the article - so much so I
think it detracted from the article itself.

